# Help???



## Beth Koenig (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi,

I am not too sure where to post this so I chose trianing discussion. 

Ok. I just graduated from college last June, so since then I have traveled to Europe for 5 months to train over there with sport and police guys, and I just got home. 

Next I will go work on a cruise ship for 8 months.

In other words, I am not ready to have my own dog yet. Well, given that, last year a client of mine and I went in on a dutch shepherd, with the the deal that he would keep her while I was gone and I would keep her while I was here, and once I settled into a place I would then take her for good.

Well, I just got back from Europe last night and leave for the ship in October, so I will not be finding an apartment. Because of that I live with my parents.

Dad says no dogs anymore at the house, and my client can no longer keep her due to his wife complaining.

How can I solve this? I already lost one dog that meant the world to me, how can I not lose another? Does anyone have ideas on where she can go while I am working on the ship, so I can still get her back when I return? I really do not want to sell her. Any options???


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Maybe you just aren't ready to commit to a dog at this time?

Might the breeder take the dog back and find it a home where it will be worked?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Beth Koenig said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not too sure where to post this so I chose trianing discussion.
> 
> ...


](*,)


----------



## Beth Koenig (Jul 4, 2011)

Tanya Beka said:


> Maybe you just aren't ready to commit to a dog at this time?
> 
> Might the breeder take the dog back and find it a home where it will be worked?


Sigh. I can ask dog people around my place.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Just curious...what are your long term career goals?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Beth Koenig said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not too sure where to post this so I chose trianing discussion.
> 
> ...


Hey, Beth, for next time .... this is the kind of discussion and soul-searching you do BEFORE YOU GET THE DOG. 

As for this time .... I think this dog deserves better than something makeshift, waiting for you for 2/3 of a year.


Tanya Beka said:


> Might the breeder take the dog back and find it a home where it will be worked?


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Quit your cruise ship job, or sell the dog to a qualified home.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Beth

I'm pretty much with the majority. Sell (or give) the dog to a working home and wait till you're ready to settle down into
a permanent situation before looking for another dog.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Follow your heart.
If it doesn't inclued the dog then okay, but give the dog a chance. Give or sell him(?) to someone that cares about it's developement or stay on dry land to spend the time the dog needs with you.

No other choices....period.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Beth Koenig said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not too sure where to post this so I chose trianing discussion.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying this to be sarcastic, but I'm assuming your client's wife is complaining about the dog?? Yes?! Safe to assume the dutch shepherd is too much at the age to keep a harmonois balance in their home?

Why not take this time to find out what the issues are, and you and your client resolve it within the dog, so that he may keep it. If it is a young dog I'm sure the issues can't be more than anything more than not enough exerecise, potty training, and closer supervision in the house. This should solve any non-dog person's issues with the dog being too hyper, some bathroom accidents, and a chewed on pair of shoes. 

Seems like the obvious approach and the path of least resistance...


----------



## Beth Koenig (Jul 4, 2011)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Just curious...what are your long term career goals?


Once done with travelling I will be settling down and working in the police force.


----------



## Beth Koenig (Jul 4, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Hey, Beth, for next time .... this is the kind of discussion and soul-searching you do BEFORE YOU GET THE DOG.
> 
> As for this time .... I think this dog deserves better than something makeshift, waiting for you for 2/3 of a year.


Honestly, I asked for options and help for a solution, not a lecture. My client and I talked long and hard about this before we purchased her, and sometimes things come up that are not expected. That will happen no matter what kind of discussions and hard soul searching you do. Given that, we are now at the point where something DID happen that was not expected, now we are trying to find a solution. And as much as I do not want to sell her, it looks like my best option.

I was going to play with her in sport a bit but really use her for breeding. No big sport goals like i had with my malinois but I don't want to be a person that has a bitch for breeding that sits in her crate all day. Therefore it wouldn't matter too much if she waited for me or not, because anywhere I would let her go to would be a working home. She would be worked either way. But it is best for me to sell her and get another dog when I am finally settled.


----------



## Beth Koenig (Jul 4, 2011)

Randy Allen said:


> Follow your heart.
> If it doesn't inclued the dog then okay, but give the dog a chance. Give or sell him(?) to someone that cares about it's developement or stay on dry land to spend the time the dog needs with you.
> 
> No other choices....period.


 
Or take her with me on the ship... ha, jk. Yep I understand.


----------



## Beth Koenig (Jul 4, 2011)

This should solve any non-dog person's issues with the dog being too hyper, some bathroom accidents, and a chewed on pair of shoes. 

Seems like the obvious approach and the path of least resistance...[/QUOTE]

that is a good idea, I dont know why that didnt occur to me. I should talk to her and him together to work this out.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Beth Koenig said:


> This should solve any non-dog person's issues with the dog being too hyper, some bathroom accidents, and a chewed on pair of shoes.
> 
> Seems like the obvious approach and the path of least resistance...


that is a good idea, I dont know why that didnt occur to me. I should talk to her and him together to work this out.[/QUOTE]

Hope it works out...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Beth Koenig said:


> Honestly, I asked for options and help for a solution, not a lecture. .... But it is best for me to sell her and get another dog when I am finally settled.



That WAS the solution suggested. 

I hope it works out great.


----------



## Beth Koenig (Jul 4, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> That WAS the solution suggested.
> 
> I hope it works out great.


 
Thanks, Connie. Me too! I am so excited to be out of college and finally able to start working dogs now BUT my desire to travel right now before I get bogged down with a career is also a factor... and dogs + travelling don't mix! LOL!


----------



## Dawn Brogan (Aug 8, 2011)

Contact her breeder first, if you need to place her. That could be your answer. I take back any pup that needs to be rehomed. And would be furious if I was not contacted about placement.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dawn Brogan said:


> Contact her breeder first, if you need to place her.


I thought to suggest that as well but after Ashley's recent fiasco I thought better of it. I don't know who the breeder is of this dog but that may be an option. If the dog really is breeding quality she may be able to arrange a breeding at the breeders choice of stud with a return for some pups in exchange for payment to compensate for boarding expenses.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, we are all different. I will, and have, helped place my dogs for people, but, I won't take them back.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Nicole Stark said:


> I thought to suggest that as well but after Ashley's recent fiasco I thought better of it. I don't know who the breeder is of this dog but that may be an option. If the dog really is breeding quality she may be able to arrange a breeding at the breeders choice of stud with a return for some pups in exchange for payment to compensate for boarding expenses.


Just because there are bad apples out there, doesn't mean they are all rotten.


----------

